# Showjumping today at 2pm. Who's sneak watching at work?



## Shadowdancing (16 August 2016)

I couldn't get any time off for the olympics boooo so I'm keeping a tiny screen open in the bottom of my computer. It's tricky but I'm keeping up with work too!


----------



## dixie (16 August 2016)

Yes I am.  I've been watching it on my phone so it makes it easier to work too.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (16 August 2016)

Have done so with all equestrian to date when on in work hours (except the SJ).
Might just get the times we are going & watch ours only tho.........


----------



## Shadowdancing (16 August 2016)

Everyone in my office seems to be on their holidays this week- wish I was!


----------



## Maesto's Girl (16 August 2016)

Yep! Did the same with the dressage yesterday


----------



## Merlod (16 August 2016)

I work in an equine office and we all watch it with the sound on


----------



## stencilface (16 August 2016)

One advantage of being a layabout almost completed PhD student, I'm at home with the mutt and have to stay in as the electrician is here all day, what a shame 

Anyone know what times our guys are on?  I'l try and time my dog walk then


----------



## Lexi_ (16 August 2016)

Nick's on at 3.05pm. I'm sure I've seen the rest of the times somewhere but can't find it now!


----------



## Shadowdancing (16 August 2016)

From H&H

Nick Skelton on Beverley Widdowson&#8217;s Big Star &#8212; 26th into the arena, 11.07am local time (3.07pm British time)
Ben Maher on Jane Forbes Clark&#8217;s Tic Tac &#8212; 37th into the arena, 11.29am local time (3.29pm British time)
Michael Whitaker on Beverley Widdowson&#8217;s Cassionato &#8212; 48th into the arena, 12.06pm local time (4.06pm British time)
John Whitaker on Team Harmony Management Co Ltd&#8217;s Ornellaia &#8212; 59th into the arena, 12.28pm local time (4.28pm British time)

Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/rio-...ers-times-rio-team-588968#ZGcC4Yv3MFXrHA7V.99


----------



## sasquatch (16 August 2016)

I'm going to miss most of it as I'm riding today, unfortunately


----------



## duckling (16 August 2016)

I'm working from home, I've done really well scheduling my client site visits to coincide with days when the jumping has finished this week, and during the team dressage rounds last week  Get the hard stuff done in the morning so I can sit and do admin whilst watching the action in the afternoons!


----------



## TheOldTrout (16 August 2016)

Came to post the times on and someone's beaten me to it! So I'll put them here anyway.
26th - Nick Skelton & Big Star 3.05pm
37th - Ben Maher & Tic Tac - 3.25pm
48th - Michael Whitaker & Cassionato - 4.05pm
59th - John Whitaker & Ornellaia - 4.25pm


----------



## TheOldTrout (16 August 2016)

Found where to watch it:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36809916
Is it that I'm a dinosaur or is the navigation round the BBC's Olympic coverage really confusing?


----------



## SallyBatty (16 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			From H&H

Nick Skelton on Beverley Widdowsons Big Star  26th into the arena, 11.07am local time (3.07pm British time)
Ben Maher on Jane Forbes Clarks Tic Tac  37th into the arena, 11.29am local time (3.29pm British time)
Michael Whitaker on Beverley Widdowsons Cassionato  48th into the arena, 12.06pm local time (4.06pm British time)
John Whitaker on Team Harmony Management Co Ltds Ornellaia  59th into the arena, 12.28pm local time (4.28pm British time)

Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/rio-...ers-times-rio-team-588968#ZGcC4Yv3MFXrHA7V.99

Click to expand...

Thanks for timings.  I am at work so am only able to watch Team GB bits.


----------



## sasquatch (16 August 2016)

think I'm going to be able to catch the first few before I go, then I'll try sticking it on pause to see if it stays paused and I can watch when I'm back.

http://rio2016.live.fei.org/Jumping2/live
^^ running order/live results (it's slightly ahead of TV I think)
I wish they had it set up like XC, where they had the jump numbers in a little box and it was green if they jumped it clear, red if there was a refusal/problem as it made it 10x easier to see where difficult fences were!


----------



## Shadowdancing (16 August 2016)

This horse is mental! He's a very entertaining watch, good ol Quickly. The amount of times he runs sideways at the fences....


----------



## Michen (16 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			This horse is mental! He's a very entertaining watch, good ol Quickly. The amount of times he runs sideways at the fences....
		
Click to expand...

Rather amusing!


----------



## TheOldTrout (16 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			This horse is mental! He's a very entertaining watch, good ol Quickly. The amount of times he runs sideways at the fences....
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that rider had quite a task riding him!


----------



## ElectricChampagne (16 August 2016)

I'm sneak watching in work too  What a buck there well sat!!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 August 2016)

Arrrgghhh, I had hoped that it would be shown on BBC1 or 4.  Got to take son for some swim and shooting training.  Darn it!!

Wish the boys all the best for me.


----------



## stencilface (16 August 2016)

SO they mentioned the eliminated dutch rider won't be competing, so the people elim/disqualified the other day aren't competing today then?


----------



## ElectricChampagne (16 August 2016)

Start list and standings are here for anyone interested

http://rio2016.live.fei.org/Jumping2/live


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (16 August 2016)

Neither of the riders disqualified on Sun for overuse of whip/spurs appear on today's startlist. Good.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 August 2016)

Not sure there was much control going on there :eek3:


----------



## Shadowdancing (16 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Found where to watch it:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36809916
Is it that I'm a dinosaur or is the navigation round the BBC's Olympic coverage really confusing?
		
Click to expand...

Not at all, this is me too, it takes ages to find the right link!


----------



## ElectricChampagne (16 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			Not at all, this is me too, it takes ages to find the right link!
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree, its super annoying! took me three or four attempts!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 August 2016)

Is he just leaving the horse there?


----------



## TheOldTrout (16 August 2016)

At least he didn't land IN the water!


----------



## ElectricChampagne (16 August 2016)

wow he did not look impressed, nor did he check his horse over, just walked out and left it to the groundsmen and his groom to take poor Fedor out...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 August 2016)

Only just, thought he was going to for a moment , wonder what the horse didn't fancy, didn't look a terrible striding to me and the rider clearly didn't expect it?


----------



## duckling (16 August 2016)

ElectricChampagne said:



			wow he did not look impressed, nor did he check his horse over, just walked out and left it to the groundsmen and his groom to take poor Fedor out...
		
Click to expand...

I know, at least go over and make sure horse is ok  Doesn't give a great impression.


----------



## ElectricChampagne (16 August 2016)

Apparently that water caused massive issues on Sunday too, its not riding at all well.


----------



## ElectricChampagne (16 August 2016)

duckling said:



			I know, at least go over and make sure horse is ok  Doesn't give a great impression.
		
Click to expand...

no it doesn't. He had a head like thunder on him going out. without the horse


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 August 2016)

Don't always give the most caring impressions SJ -er still some eventers don't either &#128533;


----------



## TheOldTrout (16 August 2016)

Love the horse Zipper's name!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 August 2016)

'He couldnt let the Zipper go' he he


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 August 2016)

Did he drop the whip on purpose?

Eta Jose Larocca


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 August 2016)

I wondered that, but come'on Nick and Big Star!!


----------



## Shadowdancing (16 August 2016)

Come on Nick- I can hardly watch *squint at the corner of screen I mean*
Would the commentator shut up!!! He'll jinx him!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 August 2016)

He was getting a bit happy with it at one point so wonder if he dropped it so couldn't be accused of over use? 

Great round Nick, nice to see a proper length jacket


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 August 2016)

Now that seems an unfair 4 faults I struggled to see him touch the tape even on the replay 

:lol: maybe he doesn't think he had the bum for the modern bum-freezer ones :lol:


----------



## Shadowdancing (16 August 2016)

How can they put him in the water on that?!!

Is that a German judge there *dressage reference*


----------



## Tasha! (16 August 2016)

Very mean to give him 4 for that!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			How can they put him in the water on that?!!

Is that a German judge there *dressage reference*
		
Click to expand...

Hoping the German judge has gone to specsavers!


----------



## SallyBatty (16 August 2016)

Thought he went clear over the water!


----------



## ElectricChampagne (16 August 2016)

Can he appeal that?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 August 2016)

Pushed the tile back the tiniest weeniest bit :mad3:


----------



## Mariposa (16 August 2016)

Hmmm....very harsh to give him 4 faults over the water, even on the replay it looks ok!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 August 2016)

Whats going on now??? Almost as annoying as the child in the dressage :lol:


----------



## Shadowdancing (16 August 2016)

Something is not right in that arena, what's that screaming and yelling... scary!


----------



## Shadowdancing (16 August 2016)

Rider deserved a clear for dealing with that... I'm actually a bit freaked out...


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 August 2016)

Wonder what they where actually shouting?!


----------



## Tasha! (16 August 2016)

Wtf was that all about


----------



## ElectricChampagne (16 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			Rider deserved a clear for dealing with that... I'm actually a bit freaked out...
		
Click to expand...

that was pretty bad, horse did well there, pity.


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (16 August 2016)

The plasticine on the water jump wasn't straight even before Nick jumped it,it bulged out to where Big Star's heel might possibly have touched it. Look at the replay.


----------



## Shadowdancing (16 August 2016)

OLDGREYMARE said:



			The plasticine on the water jump wasn't straight even before Nick jumped it,it bulged out to where Big Star's heel might possibly have touched it. Look at the replay.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still outraged, tell me the team can look at it?!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 August 2016)

Good he is appealing!


----------



## TheOldTrout (16 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			I'm still outraged, tell me the team can look at it?!
		
Click to expand...

They've just said Nick's appealing.


----------



## ElectricChampagne (16 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			They've just said Nick's appealing.
		
Click to expand...

good, I hope he gets it!


----------



## jojo5 (16 August 2016)

Wonder if the Spanish rider will also appeal re the crowd incident?  She seemed quite upset when she came out.....


----------



## Shadowdancing (16 August 2016)

jojo5 said:



			Wonder if the Spanish rider will also appeal re the crowd incident?  She seemed quite upset when she came out.....
		
Click to expand...

She certainly shot a look of death up at the crowd, can't blame her, not nice.


----------



## ElectricChampagne (16 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			She certainly shot a look of death up at the crowd, can't blame her, not nice.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder what they were shouting, didn't seem nice at all...


----------



## TheOldTrout (16 August 2016)

Ben Maher now!


----------



## ElectricChampagne (16 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Ben Maher now!
		
Click to expand...

ah one down so far...


----------



## stencilface (16 August 2016)

Why is Ben in now?


----------



## jojo5 (16 August 2016)

Possibly some sort of protest specifically re Spain or Pilar herself?  As it was only during that round unless the perp was removed instantly.


----------



## ElectricChampagne (16 August 2016)

jojo5 said:



			Possibly some sort of protest specifically re Spain or Pilar herself?  As it was only during that round unless the perp was removed instantly.
		
Click to expand...

I hope they were, it was pretty strange..


----------



## suffolkmare (16 August 2016)

There's been other protests/trouble around the venues and lots of athletes victims of theft, etc. security not too good  Shame about Ben's faults. I was trying to watch on my phone whilst discussing my son's dental hygiene with the locum dentist...home again now but may have to collect daughter from work...feel like blimmin' taxi service today!


----------



## ElectricChampagne (16 August 2016)

There's been a lot of theft, and bullets on site at the equestrian venue. I read somewhere too that US athletes were held up at gunpoint too.

I hope the spanish rider is ok, I'd be pretty annoyed if that happened in my round (not that I would be jumping that well at all!  )


----------



## teapot (16 August 2016)

I missed the Spanish rider - what happened?


----------



## TheOldTrout (16 August 2016)

Ukrainian rider disqualified for over-use of spurs.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (16 August 2016)

Random shouting by a spectator, really loud and odd, she ended up with 8 faults I think...

^ about the spanish rider


----------



## TheOldTrout (16 August 2016)

teapot said:



			I missed the Spanish rider - what happened?
		
Click to expand...

There was a man in the crowd shouting slogans loudly and it sounded quite aggressive.


----------



## Shadowdancing (16 August 2016)

AlexHyde said:



			Random shouting by a spectator, really loud and odd, she ended up with 8 faults I think...

^ about the spanish rider
		
Click to expand...

I saw a note on another forum that a tweet had said it was a father shouting for his young daughter, but that doesn't sound right to me, it sounded like a sentence being shouted over and over again. And surely you'd go and speak to officials if your child was missing....


----------



## Slightlyconfused (16 August 2016)

And wacking the horse helps how???


----------



## Shadowdancing (16 August 2016)

We might not be having the best luck today but I think someone has cursed Spain...


----------



## Apercrumbie (16 August 2016)

The Spanish rider Eduardo Alvarez Aznar thoroughly deserved that elimination - came into the treble the first time with a really poor canter and didn't exactly ride positively the second time, fell on the horse's neck after the first jump. Not good riding.

I've also watched the replay of Nick Skelton's round several times - I really can't see the issue with the water jump, perhaps it's my eyes or the angle. Hope he wins his appeal!


----------



## Apercrumbie (16 August 2016)

This Dutch chestnut is just gorgeous! (Emerald ridden by Harrie Smolders)


----------



## TheOldTrout (16 August 2016)

apercrumbie said:



			The Spanish rider Eduardo Alvarez Aznar thoroughly deserved that elimination - came into the treble the first time with a really poor canter and didn't exactly ride positively the second time, fell on the horse's neck after the first jump. Not good riding.

I've also watched the replay of Nick Skelton's round several times - I really can't see the issue with the water jump, perhaps it's my eyes or the angle. Hope he wins his appeal!
		
Click to expand...

It's odd about the water, I've seen several people jump as close to the edge (or closer!) than Nick did and not being given faults.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (16 August 2016)

The first Brazilian rider disqualified for over use of spurs........some of them aren't doing much good for the sport are they?


----------



## Tasha! (16 August 2016)

Another combo disqualified for overuse of whip/spurs. Fair to say I'm really not impressed with the standard of horsemanship in the showjumping.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 August 2016)

Shut up now tucker


----------



## Shadowdancing (16 August 2016)

Aaargh! Aaargh!


----------



## TheOldTrout (16 August 2016)

Oh no.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 August 2016)

What a shocker! She was looking off to the side coming up to 4 then seemed to get a shock when she realised was a jump there!


----------



## Tasha! (16 August 2016)

Oh no 
I don't think the mare clocked the fence til the last couple of strides and was caught out.


----------



## duckling (16 August 2016)

Disaster  John did well to stay on there but that scuppers his chances for individual placings too doesn't it... Really hope Nick wins his appeal so we at least have one clear.


----------



## Shadowdancing (16 August 2016)

Sad to see Cortez jump poorly too, I adore him.


----------



## Shadowdancing (16 August 2016)

Little cheer at Zirocco Blue getting his revenge for that whip over-use. Hope he's being watched closely outside.


----------



## TheOldTrout (16 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			Little cheer at Zirocco Blue getting his revenge for that whip over-use. Hope he's being watched closely outside.
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I thought!


----------



## Shadowdancing (16 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			That's exactly what I thought!
		
Click to expand...

Quote from another forum I'm monitoring- "Karma's a ***** isn't it?"


----------



## Apercrumbie (16 August 2016)

Haven't seen Zirocco Blue in the other rounds - was there a whipping incident?


----------



## TheOldTrout (16 August 2016)

apercrumbie said:



			Haven't seen Zirocco Blue in the other rounds - was there a whipping incident?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, yesterday. He was eliminated (refusals at a combination iirc) and the over use of whip happened in the collecting ring afterwards.
Not yesterday - in the qualifiers on Sunday.


----------



## teapot (16 August 2016)

Our team chances have gone I think


----------



## Tasha! (16 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Our team chances have gone I think
		
Click to expand...

We've not even qualified for the next round 
Dismal


----------



## Shadowdancing (16 August 2016)

Gutted.


----------



## Shadowdancing (16 August 2016)

Just heard the Brazilian crowd cheering Ludger's fence down!


----------



## TheOldTrout (16 August 2016)

Not impressed with the cheers when Ludger Beerbaum had a fence down.


----------



## Tasha! (16 August 2016)

Ben and Nick have qualified for the individual at least. Can't help but think with the form they're in we haven't a hope in hell lol


----------



## Apercrumbie (16 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Yes, yesterday. He was eliminated (refusals at a combination iirc) and the over use of whip happened in the collecting ring afterwards.
Not yesterday - in the qualifiers on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

All hail karma!


----------



## TheOldTrout (16 August 2016)

Tasha! said:



			Ben and Nick have qualified for the individual at least. Can't help but think with the form they're in we haven't a hope in hell lol
		
Click to expand...

How come they have but Michael hasn't? Didn't he have the same number of faults?


----------



## Shadowdancing (16 August 2016)

Think Michael got a time fault- don't quote me tho...


----------



## druid (16 August 2016)

Micheal has qualified going by the FEI Olympic website


----------



## Tasha! (16 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			How come they have but Michael hasn't? Didn't he have the same number of faults?
		
Click to expand...

I was going by the beeb, so may well be wrong lol


----------



## sasquatch (16 August 2016)

jojo5 said:



			Wonder if the Spanish rider will also appeal re the crowd incident?  She seemed quite upset when she came out.....
		
Click to expand...

only just being able to watch now.

I hope she does appeal, it was some very loud, threatening shouting and it could have been anything from a missing child to a security threat. I know the commentators were going on about how it wouldn't have bothered her, but even when you're competing you can hear sudden loud noises and they can put your horse off as well.

Unfortunately, I doubt she'll get anything from an appeal as a man running in front of the horse was dismissed at appeal for Cian O'Connor as not being a disturbance, but that really mustn't have been nice for her to deal with and she did seem very angry. 

I hope Nick gets his appeal, are the tiles plastecine like they are for the long jumpers?


----------



## asterope (17 August 2016)

Michael won't be riding again - Cassionato showed signs of colic last night (unclear from the update I saw whether he actually came down with colic or not).


----------

